# How do i train a "STUPID" puppy?



## Krokis (Mar 25, 2008)

so weve had this Irish Setter Puppy he is 5 months old and all he has learned is SIT and me and my father have tried training ourselves, i have read on how to potty train "play fetch" and i just want him to be a good dog overall we do have him "crate Training" but he just seems to be "too stupid" to learn anything besides sit please please help me i just want a good dog


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I would say that at five months old you're being a bit hard on your pup. I mean, you should certainly be starting training now and it's not impossible to teach your five month old all manner of tricks, but to expect it to be perfectly housebroken and have an impeccable fetch seems like a bit much.

What in particular are you trying to train your dog? How are you going about doing it? If you tell us more about what you are currently doing and what you want to accomplish, we will be better able to help you!


----------



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

There's really no such thing as a stupid puppy, only one who needs proper training in a consistent and kind manner that he can understand.

I too would like to know more about what you've tried so that maybe some more specific suggestions can be made. Do you have an opportunity to attend classes in your area? If you are able but don't know how to find the right class, I can help you with that.


----------



## doxies13isenough (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree with the above, You are being way to hard on your puppy. Chill take baby steps after all your puppy is a baby.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't believe there is a "STUPID" puppy. I believe there are methods of training that work better then others. Not all dogs learn the same way, just like not all people learn in the same manner. I would suggest taking it slow, keeping it fun for the puppy and praising the successes. Don't expect perfection from a puppy. Puppy hood is short, enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Krokis (Mar 25, 2008)

ok. im trying to train it to "fetch" ive done the treat when he brings it back but he doesnt want to bring it back, OR some times he doesnt want to get the ball and runs back to me expecting the treat.

on the crate training he still pees in his crate and we dont know when, it seems he sleep thru the night but when we put him in after breakfast and go to work/school he seems to pee then, i come home at lunch and let him out play with him and then we eat, after about an hour n half we go back to work/school then come home again when its over

honestly i dont know what else to say xD

we live too far away from a training class or he would be right in the class already


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree there are no STUPID puppies. Perhaps the manner you and your father are using to train is the problem.

Have you considered training classes? A different approach may be what this puppy needs.

As Inga said, puppyhood is short. Enjoy it.


----------



## gills (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, a wise dog trainer once said something to the effect, "if you decide your dog is too stupid to learn then he won't disappoint you" 

Something is not working with the way you are training him, if you're this frustrated. Can you join a dog training class in your neighbourhood? Or is there someone you know with a really well-trained dog that you could ask to watch what you're doing, and give you some advice? 

And remember, he is still a baby. Just like human babies, there is only so much he can learn at certain ages. The important thing to teach him now is that learning new things is FUN. Be gentle with him, and very very patient. Don't give up, practise lots but in short short lessons (5 minutes at a time), and stop the lesson while you and you're pup are still enjoying it so you both look forward to doing it the next time.

I'm sure if you describe what you're doing, there are lots of great people on this forum who can help you change what you're doing so you have more success.

I didn't see your second post when I wrote (above).



> ok. im trying to train it to "fetch" ive done the treat when he brings it back but he doesnt want to bring it back, OR some times he doesnt want to get the ball and runs back to me expecting the treat.


Try breaking it up into smaller lessons. First teach him to "take" the ball, and "give" the ball. Then when he understand those perfectly, try rolling the ball a short way and use those commands.

For the crate training, he's still kind of young to be perfect. I would wait another month or so before expecting him to be able to go without any accidents.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I haven't trained a lot of dogs to do fetch, but I would honestly abandon that one for now. It's rather complicated because it's not a single command, it's many commands linked together. Start working on single commands like "down," "shake," and "leave it." Fetch isn't even particularly useful, or a mark of a "good dog." It would be low on my priority list.

As to the housebreaking, have you checked out the sticky in the training forum? It could be helpful. It sounds like you might be leaving your pup unattended for longer than he can handle. Five hours or so is probably about as long as the dog is going to be able to hold it, but you should probably be taking it outside every three hours or so, just to avoid accidents.

Is the crate the dog is in an appropriate size? It should be fairly small...just big enough for puppy to lie down and turn around in comfortably.


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Krokis said:


> ok. im trying to train it to "fetch" ive done the treat when he brings it back but he doesnt want to bring it back, OR some times he doesnt want to get the ball and runs back to me expecting the treat.
> 
> on the crate training he still pees in his crate and we dont know when, it seems he sleep thru the night but when we put him in after breakfast and go to work/school he seems to pee then, i come home at lunch and let him out play with him and then we eat, after about an hour n half we go back to work/school then come home again when its over
> 
> ...



Try taking him out again before you leave after meals. I always take Bo out right after breakfast, lunch, and dinner, even if we've just been out before. Puppies usually need to pee and poo after eating. Is the crate too large? It should only be enough for him to turn around in. I have a divider in mine, and Bo pee'd once after only an hour in it- I had left too much room. I moved the divider and haven't had another accident sense.


----------



## Krokis (Mar 25, 2008)

the crate is appropriate size, it may be a bit big for him at the moment

we could be leaving him in the crate for too long, if i could i would go home but i cannot leave school for that, and my parents are busy with work 

if i could really get him in a training class we would have but we live too far away from one, i DID ask my neighbor though she has 2 really great trained wener dogs that listen to them good, she said she can try to work out a scheduel to help us out with him

i realize he is just a puppy and we probably are pushing him too hard and expecting too much


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

If the crate is too big at the moment, then it is not the appropriate size 

As far as leaving him in it for too long, I understand you have other things going on in your life. I'm just pinpointing that as a housebreaking issue. If you can't do it exactly right from day one, it's going to take longer to get done. That doesn't reflect badly on your pup at all!

Sounds like the thing with the neighbor is a good step in the right direction for y'all.


----------



## Krokis (Mar 25, 2008)

what kind of divider would we have to put into the crate so it fits him better


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Good advise up above......I too, owned an Irish Setter once....We had a female, and she also was a bit longer to housetrain.....give him time....be consistant.....do read the sticky on the housetraining......I agree, stop the fetching.....Our *Sara* was a bit, how can I say this, airheaded, loved to run, chewed everything, but let me say, at the age of 2, she came a long way and was the best mannered, excellant dog.....She lived just 10 years....

Good Luck!!


----------



## whimsy (Aug 19, 2007)

The first step in the right direction is to stop thinking of your pup as "STUPID". Irish setters are a bit high strung and take longer to learn sometimes but it doesn't make them stupid dogs. I think you would do well by joining an obedience class to learn how to train a pup and how to train yourself to have patience. More fun in a group.
A good attitude goes a long way in training a pup, and that's what your pup is...a baby


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Tehehehe...are you a Minnesotan? I'll take that "stupid" setter... 

btw...setters are not dumb...just high maintanence, rolicking dogs...read their breed standard...I DO believe 'rolicking' attitude is right in there!! They may not be 'easy' to train, but they are not dumb...just very very happy dogs, without a care in the world!!!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I am sorry but I never met a " stupid" dog.. Understanding the breeds and how the mind works, always brings out the best in them. Do research on the breed, understand it inside out, upside down and backwards and you will better understand how to train the breed..


----------



## Krokis (Mar 25, 2008)

this dog is "airheaded" but i was just referring him as "stupid" because our previous Irish Setter...jake was SOOO smart right off the bat he was trained and everything, i guess i was just expecting this dog to be the same exact way

we live in Texas but the town we live in is quite small and no where close to a major city, closest is Austin 2.5 hours away

WE DROVE 6 HOURS TO GET THIS DOG i just want him to be like my old dog in the training matter, hes already really enerjetic happy and just fun to be with but hes just not house broken xD


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Krokis said:


> this dog is "airheaded" but i was just referring him as "stupid" because our previous Irish Setter...jake was SOOO smart right off the bat he was trained and everything, i guess i was just expecting this dog to be the same exact way
> 
> we live in Texas but the town we live in is quite small and no where close to a major city, closest is Austin 2.5 hours away
> 
> WE DROVE 6 HOURS TO GET THIS DOG i just want him to be like my old dog in the training matter, hes already really enerjetic happy and just fun to be with but hes just not house broken xD


Please understand that just like people every dog is different. Just because they're the same breed does not mean they're going to be exactly alike. 

If he's not housebroken yet maybe his schedule needs to be rethought. If you have a schedule for feeding and bathroom time and stick to that schedule faithfully every day, you increase your chances for success.


----------



## iSeven (Mar 24, 2008)

wow. i'm not a certified trainer, but you shouldn't EVER call your puppy/dog "stupid". It all starts with the owner. Look at yourself first and see if you're patient enough and loving enough to train your puppy/dog. If you aren't, maybe you should look in the mirror before calling your puppy/dog "stupid"


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Please don't expect your new dog to be exactly like Jake. Every dog learns differently and responds to different motivations. For example, maybe Jake was food-motivated (meaning it was easy to train him using food as a reward) but maybe this pup is more toy-motivated or praise-motivated. Just because two dogs are of the same breed does not in any way indicate that they will learn as quickly or respond to the same methods. Even offspring and their parents are very unlikely to be alike in this aspect.


----------



## Krokis (Mar 25, 2008)

iSeven said:


> wow. i'm not a certified trainer, but you shouldn't EVER call your puppy/dog "stupid". It all starts with the owner. Look at yourself first and see if you're patient enough and loving enough to train your puppy/dog. If you aren't, maybe you should look in the mirror before calling your puppy/dog "stupid"


GG^^ i came here for constructive critisism and help not to get yelled at also mr. seven i maintain a 3.72 GPA, i go home after school then play with him drink/food then potty then start a few training! so mabey u should give me something to do or mabey help me

really and truly i cant tell what motivates this dog more treats or praise or toys, he loves getting treats, when we praise him he goes crazy because he knows he did good, and he loves to play with the toys we got him (squeaky frog)

also i think i need to add this dog is REALLY REALLY hyper i play with him for a good while and he sees no energy decrease, my neighbor said i need to get on my bike and have him run beside me so he burns it up


----------



## gills (Mar 16, 2008)

> if i could really get him in a training class we would have but we live too far away from one, i DID ask my neighbor though she has 2 really great trained wener dogs that listen to them good, she said she can try to work out a scheduel to help us out with him


Great! Good for you  And if you see other well-trained dogs in the neighbourhood, don't be shy. Go ask the owner for some tips, maybe some help. 

How about some books or even some training videos? I'm sure people on the list have recommended some good ones, try to doing a search or maybe they will recommend some on this thread. Then you could order them online.



> i was just referring him as "stupid" because our previous Irish Setter...jake was SOOO smart right off the bat


Gosh, I understand. My last dog was a Jake too, and he was the smartest dog in the whole wide world. My new dog is a lot slower to learn. But it's a neat challenge; I have to work harder to find ways to make it interesting for her, and I also have to be patient and just keep at it until she understands. For weeks, every day was a "new" day; I'd ask her something simple like "sit", and she'd look at me sideways with an expression that said, "hey... I think I've heard that word somewhere before....". But now she does it perfectly, is starting to understand that the noises that come out of my mouth actually mean something, and LOVES to have her lessons. That's SO fun for me to.



> i think i need to add this dog is REALLY REALLY hyper i play with him for a good while and he sees no energy decrease, my neighbor said i need to get on my bike and have him run beside me so he burns it up


Yes, a bike ride every day is a great idea. That's what I do. And if you're sure your pup has burned off some of his edge, then you can also teach him to be calm. When you watch TV at night or do your homework, put his leash on him and teach him something called a long down. Just let him lie there and be quiet. He'll probably be a brat and want to do anything BUT lie there and be quiet, but stick with it. Use a word like "settle" for the command. 

I hope that helps! You're puppy sounds like quite a character, have fun with him 

Krokis, this is a book that helped me a lot when I had Jake as a puppy, and I'm reading it all over again to help me with my new dog. You can order it from Amazon, and it's not too expensive:

http://www.amazon.com/Mother-Knows-Best-Natural-Train/dp/0876056664

It's called "Mother Knows Best, the natural way to train your dog" by Carol Lea Benjamin. I'm positive it would help you too.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

At 5 months old, I'm not sure I would recommend running by a bike just yet. His joints still have a lot of growing to do and sprinting on a hard pavement can be REALLY tough on growing bones. Your puppy shouldn't be walking anymore than 20 minutes at a time, and I mean _walking_ at the puppy's own pace, stopping to sniff leaves, lamp posts and so on. The rest of his energy should be expended on things like fetch, tug and training; and don't forget you can also take him out more than once a day, but not for too long.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> we do have him "crate Training" but he just seems to be "too stupid" to learn anything besides sit please please help me i just want a good dog


When a dog fails to learn, it's usually the "trainer" who has failed to teach the dog in a way the dog understands.


----------



## iSeven (Mar 24, 2008)

Krokis said:


> GG^^ i came here for constructive critisism and help not to get yelled at also mr. seven i maintain a 3.72 GPA, i go home after school then play with him drink/food then potty then start a few training! so mabey u should give me something to do or mabey help me


GPA means nothing when training your dog. So, i'm not sure why you even mention it. Usually I kind of lash out towards people on the internet when I feel offended. With your topic subject line, I felt offended in the POV of puppies in general. If you were going for a little bit of "shock value" to get a quicker reply, then you got it. But please, don't ever call dogs or even especially puppies "stupid" Thats all i'm trying to say.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Some helpful Ideas*

Go to this site and see if you can follow it:
www.clickertraining.com

You can get a Clicker from that site and a basic book. You can use the clicker to shape behavior. I would also get a small book called "Really Reliable Recall." You can order these things on line. 

As to the house training here is what you can try:

(this is going to take some scheduling on your part, so you may have to get up earlier in the morning!  )

In the morning, when you first get up, take him out and when he goes make like it is the biggest deal in the world and praise him (I bet you already are doing this). 
Bring him in and do whatever your normal routine is but make sure you have enough time (like 15 minutes) to take him out again just b4 you leave for school so he can pee again. Most will pee again if they are out 15 minutes.. and praise again. 

At noon, when you get home, get him out right away again.. before you do anything else.. and be sure he pees and, if he normally poos then, that too. then continue with your routine, but compress it so you can again take him out for 15 minutes to pee again b4 going back to school. 

Night is the same routine.. dog out before you do a thing.. as soon as you come in the door.. and continue with your routine. 

BTW you probably need to celean that crate with an Enzyme cleaner so he doesn't smell the pee and think it is OK to go there. You can get a product called Nature's Miracle on line at Pet Smart, Omaha Vaccine, Foster and Smith etc. 

Since your dog needs to learn to walk on a leash, take him for a walk in addition to playing with him. Puppies and playing is a GREAT way to teach a dog things since you can incorporate training in with the playing and the walk. You need to teach him to walk politely on a leash (not pulling). If he pulls, the INSTANT he comes to the end of the leash, turn and go the other direction so now he is behind you.. if he runs ahead and goes to the end of the leash, turn again. You won't get far at first but eventually he will learn that if he pulls, you are going to turn around or the direction is going to change, so pulling is not going to work. 

You can train your dog, but you have to be consistant and to always expect the same response and always give the same command for the same thing. Certainly you can read the stuff about clicker training and start there. 

Fetch is compllicated for some dogs.. I have a German Shepherd and they are very smart dogs, but teaching a complete fetch was hard with her.. took me about 5 months. Hold off on the fetch and work on stuff like "come here" and "Lie Down" and "stay" for now. 

As to this dog being like your last one, remember, he is very young and a puppy so he won't be the same. He is a different dog and each one is different from the last.. just like you are different from your parents and your sisters and brothers (if you have any) or your friends. 

You are smart to be asking questions.. and there are no "stupid" dogs. We just need to learn how to speak "dog" and communicate with them. My dog often makes ME feel stupid! LOL

Keep asking questions too because there are no stupid questions other than the ones you don't ask!


----------



## Krokis (Mar 25, 2008)

thank you guys for all the help so far 

today at lunch we worked a little bit on sit stay and come it worked pretty good so far

what do i do when he sits stays and i still havnt said come yet and he comes to me expecting the treat just restart? or what i dont know much about it there

and so far after school we burned a bunch of energy outside so i think tahts good and worked a little more on sit stay and come

ALSO we have a enzyme destroying cleaner ? i guess its called and he peed in his crate again...just get some of that enzyme cleaner on a paper towel and wipe it down with water and the stuff?


----------



## iSeven (Mar 24, 2008)

just keep working at it. its not an overnight deal. patience and repetition. =)


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

the trick to training a dog is to lower your standards. for instance, in the say if you leave the dog and he breaks the say and comes to you then you have done one or both of the following things incorrectly.

1.) You moved too far away from the dog
2.) you asked for too long a stay for his level of attention and training. 

I start with Stay by having the dog sit next to my left side (like he was at heel). Then I take a step forward and immediatley back to the dog and then praise and reward the dog and release him from the stay. This is a baby stay. When you can do that w/o him moving you take two steps.. turn and face the dog then go and stand back at his side before praise, reward and release.. just up the ante a bit each time. Only train for 5-15 minutes at a time (or 3 minutes tops if you are doing the clicker thing). 

You will know when it is not right when the dog fails. Then you move back to a lower level and work at reinforcing his success. The object, as the trainer, is to avoid failures with the dog.. only have successes.. and that often means approaching the training in smaller steps and going slower.. and thinking about what you are doing. 

You don't teach kids how to add until you teach them what numbers are and how to count first.. then you move on to single number addition.. then to double columns.. and when you get all of that you start subtraction. Same with a dog.. start small and simple and work up. 

Check out that clicker site too! Lots of good stuff there! With the clicker you can break the behavior into baby steps and reward each step.. and if you learn how to use the clicker the dog will begin to associate the correct behavior with the click and knows he will then get a reward. Always follow every click with a reward.


----------



## K9 Conversation (Feb 18, 2008)

iSeven said:


> wow. i'm not a certified trainer, but you shouldn't EVER call your puppy/dog "stupid". It all starts with the owner. Look at yourself first and see if you're patient enough and loving enough to train your puppy/dog. If you aren't, maybe you should look in the mirror before calling your puppy/dog "stupid"


I tend to agree with this.......

OOPS sorry I just realized your from Texas.......now I understand. J/K


----------



## Krokis (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ errm ??? -.-


----------



## Melou1889 (Feb 26, 2008)

"Stupid" is a common word for dog owners. The thing is that the owner needs to be trained not the dog. The Dog may be a slow learner but hes more than likely not stupid. If you seriously think something is wrong with him then take a vet visit. Some dogs are naturally slower learners. Don't repeat commands because it teaches the dog to respond after its repeated. (ex: "sit, sit, sit!")=teaches the dog to wait till its said a 3rd time. There's no reason to yell but be firm when commanding the dog. Hearing is one of their better senses. Hand motions are usually best. They respond better. Treats help. A dog can recognize its owner by a twitch in his/her walk. Keep in mind most dog's have a very large peripheral vision. They can hear a different sound in each ear. Keep the dog attentive. The smallest notion of movement can distract him.


----------



## Krokis (Mar 25, 2008)

OK so new thing

the past 3 days or so we have been waking up and me coming home to fresh pee in his crate, we let him out after he gets out and before he goes into his crate, also ive cleaned it with enzyme and odor remover... WHy is he peeing in his crate?!?!?!?


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Krokis said:


> ALSO we have a enzyme destroying cleaner ? i guess its called and he peed in his crate again...just get some of that enzyme cleaner on a paper towel and wipe it down with water and the stuff?


This makes it sound like he peed directly on the crate - is there a bed/blanket/towel in there? Make it comfy, with chew toys and a nice soft floor. If he pees on a hard surface it won't sink in so you don't need the expensive cleaner. When they pee on a carpet/blanket, that will soak in and the odor needs to be removed, you just pour it on and soak the area.


You asked why he's still doing it, did you get a divider? He probably still has too much room or is being left alone too long. At 5 mo he should be able to hold it if he needs to, but not TOO long.


----------



## Krokis (Mar 25, 2008)

there is 1 nicely sized blanket in there and it soaked it all up
i took the blanket out and mom is going to wash it, then i just washed it out with the enzyme stuff now, but he USUALLY holds hit thru the night, till lunch, then after lunch till i get home


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

I got my puppy when he was 8 weeks old .... I ended up sleeping on the couch for 6 weeks while I house broak him ...he is now 14 weeks old and is sleeping through the night .... Put him in a room that some one is in at night and be ready to get up with him at all different hours of the night ... He will learn to sleep through the night..I think that it is 1 hour for every month the dogs age is... So if your puppy is 5 months then he will be able to hold it for 5 hours...It is not a stupid dog its just an inconsistant owner....My pup is 14 weeks old and he knows how to sit ,lay down stay and speak on command.. You can even make the puppy go potty on command.... When you take your puppy out to potty and he starts to go say" go potty go potty" and keep doing that and soon enough he will go on command.... Just time and commitment is all it takes .... Good luck I hope this helps...


----------



## bella's Mum (Apr 1, 2008)

Krokis said:


> ok. im trying to train it to "fetch" ive done the treat when he brings it back but he doesnt want to bring it back,


Some dogs Dont play fetch, you have to find the right medium to engage the puppy with you might need to try toys instead of treat as motive.
puppy classes are a definate if you are struggling.
no puupy is stupid good luck.


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

There are some things I want to say to you.

1. No dogs are stupid, but I have seen stupid and lazy owners.

2. It is time to enroll a puppy class with your dog.

3. Your current puppy will never be the same as your pervious dog. The only thing that is similar is the breed. Don't expect your new dog to act like your old dog. You can't force a dog to do things what you have taught your pervious dog. If you want to teach a dog to fetch, you need a different method to motivate the dog. 

4. Your puppy pees in the crate because of two possible reasons 1) you let the puppy to have his water late at night before going to bed and 2) if he can stand and move around his crate, the crate is way too BIG for him. Are you aware that anything with alot of movement can trigger dogs to pee and poop? Now, look above here. Like I say I have seen "stupid" owners. 

To get him stop peeing in the crate, you need a crate that he can not get up and move. The only room he has is to lay down and rest. Also, you need to control how much water he drink. He can't have any water after 6 30 to 7 pm at night andhas to wait until next morning.


----------



## shewolf4 (Feb 24, 2008)

In general I have learned that the dog is only as smart as the owner and since you are very smart, give your pup the benefit of the doubt before condemning it please. At 5 month I expect quite a bit from a pup, but thats me and I know how to ask for it. For you its having to teach your pup a new language while not being sure how to speak it yourself and you naturally run into trouble. And dont expect him to be like your old dog- if you have siblings, you are most likely not like your sibling either and have different likes and dislikes. I agree with taking it slow, joining a class, try a different approach and relax. Running him with a bike will give him great exercise, but what will he learn from it? Not much, so you might want to start playing around on how to peak his interest and help him to learn to focus. As for learning things like fetch- if he is inclined and it rocks his boat, I would go for it. I had dogs that would take to it at a very young age and I foster that. Then I had some that would have no interest whatsoever- they learned, but had no fun with it and I found something else they liked. Dont take some of the criticism personal, but try to step back and learn from it- not everyone is going to say things nice and basically we are here because and for our dogs- being nice to each other is a bonus that I appreciate, but I dont get bend out of shape of someone is "not so nice". Its actually a good lesson to learn and grow your sense of humor and I would call that requirement # 1 when you have a pup or kids. You might find someone that works with dogs that does wonders in teaching him- ask them to teach you how to do it, but find someone that suits you and your dog, sometimes not one that does the most advertising. Most of all- take little steps, have fun and enjoy the company- the breed seems like a goofball, but they are so smart- I trained one for handsignals only - and they are always ready to cheer you up and make you laugh, but lay down with you the next moment and read a good book


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I have 2 dogs that are sisters. They did not learn at the same rate , yet both of them can do the same tricks. Is one smarter than the other> no they learn in different ways and different rates. The one that is a slower learner comes to me and paws me when she needs to go to the bathroom. The smarter one sometimes poops in the house. They also learned a little better with hand signals and commands than just with words. Each dog is different, you can't compare them. Did you make 1600 on your SAT or a 1000? Did your brother or sister make the same as you? No, everyone's different just like the dogs. David


----------



## bella's Mum (Apr 1, 2008)

This is a good point actually my dog prefers handsignals to verbal commands she is twice as more likely to get the trick i want her to do with hand commands, just bring the reward to a point where he has to get into a certain position to reach it ie right on the floor for down, up high for stand, in your hand for shake...
im sure theres a video on you tueb that wikll explain it a lot easier that i just have inh words. 
the most important thing in training a puppy is patience?
how is it going?


----------

